# Rockport saturday



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I was disappointed in dragging my little boat 230 miles down to the coast and then the weather was too bad to try it in the smooth back waters, but I think being at the right place on Saturday when the storm was over made up for it. Got some really nice pictures and had the catch of the weekend with a 12 inch hard head. :rotfl: I should have brought a crab trap because there tons of good ones swimming around that night.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Those are some great looking photos. There is something about that 3rd one that I can't take my eye off of it.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Good captures of the rough weather.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Those are some great looking photos. There is something about that 3rd one that I can't take my eye off of it.


 Thanks, that is also my favorite landscape pic from that day.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Those are really sweet. What type of effects did you use if you did?


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

On the landscapes, I bumped up the contrast and saturation a little bit because they turned out a little pale straight from the camera.


----------

